# More paranoia on the brown stringy discharge front?!



## LJaydow

I thought I was well over the paranoia, but since getting a 12 week scan date, I am more convinced that something is wrong.

The 'brown stringy discharge' is still here, has been now for a few weeks. I have noticed that on my frequent early hours of the morn trips to the loo, it is not there! However the first wee at work, about 3 hours after I've woken, and it is there! Is this of any significance? 

I tried ringing my GP just to get some reassurance, seeing as I am not getting pain or anything, and the receptionist said she wouldn't get anyone to ring me because any bleeding I should go to hospital with. Now I'm back to worrying again!!! 

Might it be worth ringing the hospital that I had the early scans at? I mean I've seen the heartbeat, and there is no pain or anything to indicate otherwise I'm just being totally OTT with the paranoia, just want this brown ick to go :(


----------



## Alegria

I would probably give the hospital a ring, although I am very paranoid about it all! I went rushing off to a&e when I had some red blood when I wiped which then almost immediately went to brown, by the time I got to the hospital there wasn't even any more to wipe but they still said I did the right thing coming in. They checked my cervix and managed to get me a scan that day which was great to see, our baby was a lot more active at that one than the 12 week scan the next week!
Good luck and try not to worry yourself too much xx


----------



## Charliemarina

i know it scary hunny but the fact it is BROWN not red is very very good thing, i had this with my daughter up til about 12 weeks i was told this is normally due to placenta taking over and other hormones that control ur period and ovulation all die down too and its normally those hormones that cause the spotting brown, im 6 weeks nearly and for last week i had this brown stuff then 2 days ago i had a little gush of red fresh blood, i went for early scan yesterday and had no more blood after this 1 time, baby is looking fine, well the sac is its too early for baby and my cervix is closed also so thats fab news, she also told me that implantation blood can hang around for weeks after conception and even at 9-10 weeks u can still lose it, not sure if this helps but thought id share experience with u :hug: xx


----------



## RainbowGift

I had the brown discharge when wiping, for almost two weeks. I was soooo worried that I had lost one of my twins. Just had scan yesterday and they are both fine. Growing equally, strong heartbeats etc. I hope you feel the same feeling of relief that I have and SOON! I know how worry can take over. xoxo


----------



## LJaydow

I rang the antenatal unit at the hospital and they said so long as it is not red it is not a worry, and just for me to keep an eye on it.

So relieved that no one is concerned (but me) and that others have been there and come out ok! 

All I have to do now is try and look forward to the scan! X


----------



## SBB

Just dropping in from 2nd tri - I have brown bleeding and have had the whole way through basically, with the exception of about 4 weeks in total. 

Sometimes it's just brown tinged CM and sometimes it's dark and stringy and there's a lot of it! I also have it where I'll get up in the night to pee (about 5 times a night :dohh:) and nothing, then morning there it is again! 

I have a cervical ectropion, or cervical erosion. It sounds scary but all it is is a raw bit of skin, sort of unhealed skin, on the cervix. It's not dangerous to me or baby, but if it gets even a tiny bit irritated (sex, over doing it, going for a walk, anything really) then it bleeds. 

It's v common, especially in pregnancy so it may well be that you have a similar thing. 

Anyway given you've seen the baby and heartbeat etc I'm sure it's all fine... 

x x x :hugs:


----------



## Loobie9

i think im about 6 wks on saturday, and yesterday when i wiped, i noticed a small amount of brown blood on my underwear (sorry if tmi lol). i didn't hve any pain at the time, but hve had period type pain on and off for the last wk or so..

i'm hoping that this too is all normal, as i keep reading it is...

bit at any stage it is very hard for us all not to worry. fx crossed for us all.....


----------



## nictickle19

Hi there, 

I know how you feel, I have about one spot of brown stringy cm per day sometimes its quite a bit sometimes not much. I've been for an early scan and seen my LO's heartbeat but it doesn't stop me worrying! Like everyone else is saying brown blood is old blood and if there is no pain there is nothing to worry about Hard though innit! My doctor examined my cervix and said it looked like I might have a polyp which may be causing it.

Good luck with your scan honey xxx


----------



## LJaydow

SBB said:


> Just dropping in from 2nd tri - I have brown bleeding and have had the whole way through basically, with the exception of about 4 weeks in total.
> 
> Sometimes it's just brown tinged CM and sometimes it's dark and stringy and there's a lot of it! I also have it where I'll get up in the night to pee (about 5 times a night :dohh:) and nothing, then morning there it is again!
> 
> I have a cervical ectropion, or cervical erosion. It sounds scary but all it is is a raw bit of skin, sort of unhealed skin, on the cervix. It's not dangerous to me or baby, but if it gets even a tiny bit irritated (sex, over doing it, going for a walk, anything really) then it bleeds.
> 
> It's v common, especially in pregnancy so it may well be that you have a similar thing.
> 
> Anyway given you've seen the baby and heartbeat etc I'm sure it's all fine...
> 
> x x x :hugs:

 
This sounds very similar to what I am getting, so I am reassured!!! Still will worry until the scan, but there we go! I am a little alarmed that you go for a wee 5 times during the night?! I sure hope that stays away, twice is making me VERY moody!!


----------



## SBB

Lol to be honest my bladder was very weak before pregnancy so I think it's just me!! 

Good luck at the scan x x x


----------



## CandiceJM

I also had brown tinged discharge with my DD from about week 7-8ish. It lasted for 4 or 5 days, and then vanished. I just got the same brown tinged discharge two days ago, and have been having it on and off. It's completely normal, don't worry! <3


----------



## happybeany

I've had the same pretty much constantly from the start.. I did have a tiny bit of red blood a few days ago when I wiped (literally a smudge in with CM) but it stopped instantly.. I didn't go to a&e this time cos I figured without any pain and it being such a tiny amount it wasn't that bad yet, and rest would probably do me better than having to trek off and wait around for hours.

I bet you're fine :) xxxx


----------

